# Another Logisystems bites the dust...



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

I will admit that disappointment reigns supreme as much as anger at this point.

After completing 226 miles of use my latest Logisystems controller detonated while I was driving home from work.

The heat on its heatsink was massive and the fans were operating just as they always do. I have no further desire to keep replacing controllers every other month. If someone can recommend a good alternative within the same price range as said logisystems I am all ears.

And for as much as some on the forum love promoting their product, I have already invested quite a lot in this project , try not to tout a $2000-3000 controller as an answer when I have no money to spend.

Embittered,

V.A.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Man that blows, no pun intended.

The only other controllers that are sub $2k are the Curtis 1231C and the Synkromotive. But then there is also the Open Source Controller kit that goes for about $600, 144 volts 500 AMP and has been pretty reliable so far, but requires you to assemble parts of it, but it does have instructions.


----------



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

The DIY controller did catch my eye a little while ago. I really am considering it. 
But since it is something that can be modified I would like to build a controller that can handle about 750 amps.

Can anyone tell me what parts or modification i would have to make to the DIY controller to increase its amp handling?

Its website wiki is here for anyone who would like to advise.

http://ecomodder.com/wiki/index.php/ReVolt

I work making prototype equipment anyway so this would be a nice project.

At least I could trace the problem if it were to detonate on me.

Thanks all.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry to hear about the bad news...

good luck with your custom build, I am not too experienced with it, but I am sure if you reached out to Paul about how to upgrade his kit he would be able to point you in the direction of the parts you would need.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

I've built a high current version using igbts.


----------



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

would that be using the same controller design just different components?

im trying to figure if i could use pauls design and just swap out some parts to increase the current.

of course what type of parts and what the eventual results would be are anyones guess.


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn, sorry to hear.

May I ask how many Logisys you have been through.

2 guys here are having trouble with theirs and I am wondering if maybe they aint such a good idea after all. That being said I wouldn't touch a curtis an have no experience with anything else.


----------



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

This was controller number 3 if my memory is right. The first 2 were 550amp and the third was upgraded to 750amp.

all of them produced huge amounts of heat despite the inbuilt heatsink and provided fans.

the performance doesn't give me a clue either, the first one died on take off, the second died after 8 miles and the third lasted 226...

the customer service is very good, but that will only go so far if the product doesn't turn out to be reliable.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm using Paul's DIY controller. I think to increase amps is just
change the mosfets and diodes. You can ask him.
http://www.paulandsabrinasevstuff.com/index.html
Alvin


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

I have worked very closely with Paul on the open source controller project. 

To increase the power to 750A you will defiantly replace the diodes. I have moved away from mosfets and diodes in my designs to IGBT's. 

I will get the information from paul and post back soon.

-Adam


----------



## voltmatic automaton (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for your assistance and the support of all on the forum. If i can benefit from this in some way, as in an increase of knowledge and perhaps a better unit in the end, then maybe the disappointments will have been worth it.

if IGBTs are the way to go then an open design would definately be a welcome suggestion.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

voltmatic automaton said:


> Thanks for your assistance and the support of all on the forum. If i can benefit from this in some way, as in an increase of knowledge and perhaps a better unit in the end, then maybe the disappointments will have been worth it.
> 
> if IGBTs are the way to go then an open design would definately be a welcome suggestion.


There are a number of open designs out there. I have made a really cheap and nasty unit using a 555 timer, running one transistor which runs 30 transistors in series with 30 caps. I'm slowly adding op amps and tuning things but it works so dont think its hard. Using a better ic which can limit throttle dependant on temp, voltage sag etc would make a way better unit but its a good start point for people wanting to test motors etc. Message me if you want some links.


----------

